# Urgent help needed



## bubusam13 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi, I m buying a compact digital camera tomorrow.
Which one should I buy among this two
*Canon PowerShot A3000 IS or Gadgets Fujifilm FinePix AX250*

Canon have optical image stabilization, face detection, macro, 4x optical zoom but no extra features.
Fuji have digital image stabilization, face detection, smile shutter, blink detection, HD movie recording, 5x optical zoom.

But Canon is a good brand, and pictures taken from Canon are great. I have no idea about fuji. 

Please help.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 21, 2011)

what u wrote clearly gives the advantage to canon..

Optical image stabilisation is much better then digital one

No use of high zoom when u dont have optical stabilisation...coz more zoom will need better stabilisation


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 22, 2011)

oops...  i have made a mistake...  sorry

Its Fujifilm JV200..... 3X zoom + other features mentioned above


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 23, 2011)

Then u should go for Canon...


----------

